# Another new guy.



## Angel111 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello I'm male, 24 and training to be a personal trainer, new to this forum but experienced (some what with anabolics).


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Angel.

_*Icon*_


----------



## Angel111 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you muscleicon.

I am looking forward to learning so much more about the sport and (supplements) 
Knowledge is power after all.


----------



## brazey (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Angel111 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you brazey.


----------

